# NEW 2014 CRUZE 1.4 T recommenations for ( summer/all season Tires and alloy wheels)?



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just bought a Black granite metallic 14 Cruze and am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for 16 inch alloy wheels?
I am looking at matte black .
I am in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I just got some Douglas Performance (Goodyears) from Walmart...very nice tire and cheap. Goodyear makes them exclusively for Walmart...sorta how Costco gets exclusive tv models and such.


----------



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

Great thanks Eddie, I will try Wallymart


----------

